# Loose replacement nib (Bock) in Jr.s feed?



## philb (May 25, 2015)

Hi,

Have replaced a Jr.Statesman nib with a Bock, but it's too loose to stay seated correctly.

The nib is inserted all the way and lined up as the original nib was. It can be twisted around (rotated freely around) the feed or just pulled free without the feed coming loose or moving from its insertion?

If I replace with the original Dayacom nib, it all seats fine and is as normal?

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 25, 2015)

Did you replace just the nib, or did you also replace the feed / housing? 

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 25, 2015)

Phil, I will send you a complete feed, housing and nib assembly for a Jr. Series, let me know what tip you want. All you'll have to do is unscrew the housing and replace it with the new housing. 
What at times happens is the nib wings will get misaligned and need to be spread. This happens when handled,during shipping or simply during manufacturing.
Also CSUSA has changed manufacturers from Dayacom to another manufacturer and the feed is slightly smaller but the threads seem to be the same. 
You can try to spread the wings on the nib and this will work fine but be careful and you only need a very small adjustment, I would be happy to come over and do it for you at no charge, but you would have to supply the transportation (1st Class preferred):biggrin: So instead I will send the replacement:wink:


----------



## philb (May 25, 2015)

Ed McDonnell said:


> Did you replace just the nib, or did you also replace the feed / housing?
> 
> Ed



It was just the nib


----------



## philb (May 25, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Phil, I will send you a complete feed, housing and nib assembly for a Jr. Series, let me know what tip you want. All you'll have to do is unscrew the housing and replace it with the new housing.
> What at times happens is the nib wings will get misaligned and need to be spread. This happens when handled,during shipping or simply during manufacturing.
> Also CSUSA has changed manufacturers from Dayacom to another manufacturer and the feed is slightly smaller but the threads seem to be the same.
> You can try to spread the wings on the nib and this will work fine but be careful and you only need a very small adjustment, I would be happy to come over and do it for you at no charge, but you would have to supply the transportation (1st Class preferred):biggrin: So instead I will send the replacement:wink:



That's a kind offer thanks Roy.
Not sure I can stretch to transportation for you and the housing though!!

Noticed that the packaging and nibs seem slightly different on the new dayacom versions of the Gents & Statesmans, annoying as the you used to be able to switch between fountain and rollerball sections easily. But the section to body thread is now also different!

Will be in touch be PM


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 29, 2015)

Just looked at this...

running into the same issue. I'm really disappointed in CSUSA for making this change... Not only is this one a particular pain in the rear, but it seems like the quality went down a notch. I had a minor finish issue on 2 sets already for the "new" supplier.

Now this nib stuff... oy vey.


----------



## philb (Jul 29, 2015)

Quality does seem slightly different, loose centerband, finials flat not domed. Thread shape different and transitions between the trim rings and push in parts are different! 

Oh and the nibs!!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 29, 2015)

philb said:


> Quality does seem slightly different, loose centerband, finials flat not domed. Thread shape different and transitions between the trim rings and push in parts are different!
> 
> Oh and the nibs!!


I have seen no good change from CSUSA making the change... Maybe avoiding a price increase is an "unseen" benefit on our end. But what I definitely do see is that the price stayed the same and the quality went down.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Loose in Vertex Fountain*

I am having the same issue with the bock nibs in the Vertex Magnetic Cap pen.
I hate messing with the nib but people are wanting the bock.
Why dont they just leave things alone.


----------



## Quality Pen (Aug 6, 2015)

i think the vertex has always been that way... but the surprise is the new csusa ones when they switched things up.


----------



## philb (Jan 14, 2016)

After this problem was sorted quickly by Roy, it seems some of the Heritance nibs are doing the same!

Anyone had similar problems when changing the small nibs of those. The nib itself just has no grip once pushed in with feed and can freely rotate even when fully inserted, can also be fairly easily just be pulled out without the feed becoming dislodged at all?!

Any ideas?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Phil,

For the past couple years, each iteration of the Jr. Gent is different from the last.  It began when someone posted (correctly) that the Black ti version no longer had the same threads on the fountain pen and the rollerball--so it was no longer able to be changed "in the field".

At this same time, I began suggesting Berea Triton and Atrax as good alternatives to the Junior series.  These pens have been made in the same factory (captive to Berea), since their inception. We offer replacement front nib sections in the various platings and the nib can be changed to Heritance or Bock (from what I have been told)

The Heritance and Bock nibs have not changed---so clearly this is another "variable" that CSUSA considers unimportant---leave their nib on it!!  Which, IN MY OPINION, makes it a less desirable pen.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 14, 2016)

philb said:


> After this problem was sorted quickly by Roy, it seems some of the Heritance nibs are doing the same!
> 
> Anyone had similar problems when changing the small nibs of those. The nib itself just has no grip once pushed in with feed and can freely rotate even when fully inserted, can also be fairly easily just be pulled out without the feed becoming dislodged at all?!
> 
> Any ideas?


when csusa moved away from using Dayacom the housing changed.  That's the problem. It's a significant issue to me as well because like you said the bock size nibs won't fit. I think it was a thinner shank.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 14, 2016)

Ed is 100% correct in that CSUSA has over the last few years made changes in where they are manufacturing their components. 
Dayacom has been the #1 quality manufacturer in Taiwan and was the first manufacturer for CSUSA but they decided to go to mainland China to have their component sets made.
That is the #1 reason we at Classic Nib decided to import directly from Dayacom their newest component sets like the Aaron, George and Panda. All of Dayacoms components sets are interchangeable between rollerball and fountain pen and we are stocking both the front sections (Roller ball and Fountain Pen) for the Aaron,George and Panda in all platings, also now you can if wanted upgrade to a Bock, Phoenix or Heritance with no problem.
So as Ed said you can eliminate this problem by buying from Exotics or Classic Nib as we both saw the need to stabilize the threading on the housings and the sizing of the feeds.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 14, 2016)

And yet again a Q1 (4?) change happened making much of the previous info antiquated.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 14, 2016)

edstreet said:


> And yet again a Q1 (4?) change happened making much of the previous info antiquated.


What are you saying exactly?


----------

